# some large meat choppers



## Razor Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys , here are two large chopping machines. They are 22 1/2 inches long, 1/4 inch thick and 2 inches tall. One has a neoprene handle and the one that looks as if it has speckles in the handles are made from horse stall mat. These are non slip handles even when they are wet. They will be used in a production meat processing plant.. Thanks for looking . Scott


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, those are nice Scott!   Make good bread cutters as well!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 30, 2011)

dang it Scott , they are huge ...

very nice ...


----------



## dmedd (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice choppers Scott!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 30, 2011)

Scott that's a couple of large pieces of steel.Are you going into competition  chopping??


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that's *serious* cutting right there!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wow, those are nice Raleigh!   Make good bread cutters as well!





Thanks for the good words  Boneboy96 , but i aint Raleigh.   Scott



No sir RT , no time for any chopping on any ropes or bottles, 2 x 4 's  . 


Thanks for lookin, Scott


----------



## joe sangster (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice looking paring knives ,  Scott !


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rowdy.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Sep 30, 2011)

Great work as usual Scott!!!!!  Tys for postin the pics.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. Scott


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 30, 2011)

Razor Blade said:


> Thanks for the good words  Boneboy96 , but i aint Raleigh.   Scott
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang...not only going deaf, I'm going blind too!   Sorry Scott...


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...not only going deaf, I'm going blind too!   Sorry Scott...



Not a problem , RT is a fine person and a super knife maker. I just thought i would tease you a bit. Your just slippin in your old age.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2011)

Couple of biggens!  Heavy duty!  I'd get tired of holding them up!  
Looking good Scott!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like you are planning to duel somebody!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy Cow Batman....I mean Razor Blade man!!!!!thems some huge ones!!!!! nice....


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you ladies and gentlemen. I enjoyed making them , Scott


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice as always


----------



## wooddog (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats some large choppers right there. Anthony


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 4, 2011)

Really great work Scott


----------



## wildlands (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice to see them finished Scott.

Folks let me tell you, having held one of these in my hand before the handles where put on I can tell you that is one chunk steele right there. The person that has to swing that all day is going to have a heck of a forarm.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you folks . Scott


----------



## Redbow (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty work with those Knives , they really look good...


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you sir. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 18, 2011)

*When's the Q?*

Handles look great Scott. I like the horse mat best.
Hope that fella is careful with them. They were kind of scary with the handles off!


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 18, 2011)

They look Great.  Bet they would wear a watermelon OUT.
Great work!!!

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## bg7m (Oct 18, 2011)

Man, that's a lot of grinding.  Bet you wore out a few belts on those.   Nice knives!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Carl , John , and Buddy. 
Yes sir that was about 1 hour and 15 minutes worth of grinding just on the hollow grinds for the two blades. I dont want to do that again too soon. I liked the horse stall mat handles best also.Yes sir i went thru 1 ceramic 50 grit belt , and several of the cheeper finer belts. They are cheeper for a reason , they dont last long at all.It would make for some short work on a watermelon. Thanks for lookin guys. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Carl , John , and Buddy. 
Yes sir that was about 1 hour and 15 minutes worth of grinding just on the hollow grinds for the two blades. I dont want to do that again too soon. I liked the horse stall mat handles best also.Yes sir i went thru 1 ceramic 50 grit belt , and several of the cheeper finer belts. They are cheeper for a reason , they dont last long at all.It would make for some short work on a watermelon. Thanks for lookin guys. Scott


----------

